# Looking for Usufruct Form



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

I read in ThaiVisa that the usufruct is a standard form provided by the land office but in a visit to my local land office in Bang Khun Thian no such form was available. If there is a standard form, can someone post the form, ie., in PDF, both in Thai and english?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Thailand Usufruct Agreement Sample Form


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you. I see from the legal web site that it is not possible to register a right of usufruct over land that is for encumbered with a mortgage. I'll need to check on that.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

rickirs said:


> Thank you. I see from the legal web site that it is not possible to register a right of usufruct over land that is for encumbered with a mortgage. I'll need to check on that.


Be very wary of any agreement on land with an outstanding mortgage obligation. 

Having once got involved with buying land on which it subsequently turned out a mortgage hadn't been fully paid off - a fact actively disguised by the seller - it was clear the mortgage lender rights of ownership trumped everything. Bailed out of deal immediately. I'd imagine you'd come up against a similar scenario with a usufruct although, as you say, you probably can't register anyway where there's outstanding mortgage.


----------

